# No Back Up Lights



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Finallly took delivery of out new 23RS 2006. Spent and overnight in the central valley at a RV park near some family property we maintain. Plugged in....hooked up....Practiced everything I learned during PDI and this forem.
























Hearfelt thank you to all the writers that helped me impress DW.
She said, "Where did you learn to do all this?".







"I read alot.", I replyed.

Later, due to traffic delays, we were parking after sundown. It's the third time I've backed into this spot. First time at night. Can't see my sightlines.









Remembered the sidelights on OB.







much better.

Thanks again for a great forem

Scott


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

bentpixel








Congratulations







On your 23rs Good Choice. You will love it

Happy Camping

willie


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey, reverse lights can be your first mod....









Tim


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Those side lights have come in very handy a few times! Aside from backing, I throw them on at night when I am taking trash out or need to do something. Illuminates the whole front yard. The spaceship has landed!


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey Scott,
Welcome aboard and congratulations on your fine taste in trailers.
We also have a 23 RS and are neighbors. We are in Lafayette.
Good luck. I'm sure you'll love it.

Lou


----------



## splashmountainers (Oct 25, 2006)

Aw, another Californian gets the Outback! CONGRATS! We bought ours a few years back and NEVER saw anyone out there with one. You're gonna love it.

We're selling ours -- just don't have the time to camp these days... we're definitely going to miss her.









Congrats!

Bob & Kate

'03 28BH
'03 Tahoe

3 girls, 2 dogs and lot's of activities!
Livermore, CA


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the 23RS








I was also thinking of doing back-up lights or maybe even a night vision camera on the back
Or if you camp with friends they can put runway lights out for you like we did for Wolfie










Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey I did it first for Mike.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Hey I did it first for Mike.


John - DW holding a flashlight doesn't count









Thor


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Congrats!!! Outbacking is the greatest.

Someone on this forum in the past told how to rig up a back up video camera that can also serve as a security cam. I'm considering doing this too.

Jim


----------

